# Crows 'chopping' branches?



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The large tree outside my apartment, no idea what species, has new branch growth starting but still otherwise bare.

Just heard a heck of a noise outside from local Crows, and saw there were three of them in the tree looking like they were fighting. Then I observed they were actually hammering away at the branches, at the growth point of smaller branches far as I could see.

Looked to me like they were trying to 'chop' off the smaller branches, presumably for nest-building. Does that seem a likely way for them to get their material?

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

John_D said:


> Looked to me like they were trying to 'chop' off the smaller branches, presumably for nest-building. Does that seem a likely way for them to get their material?
> 
> John


Hi John, 

Yep, I've seen the same thing here with our crows They are so incredibly ingenius and very selective too in the branches that they choose. Strong beaks and necks too to break off some of these branches.

A couple of years ago I saw a crow carrying a twig/branch and it must have been 2.5 - 3 feet long. It wasn't very thick but it was just funny to see this crow, pumping away in flight with this HUGE twig in his beak. Not sure what he was going to use THAT one for


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> A couple of years ago I saw a crow carrying a twig/branch and it must have been 2.5 - 3 feet long. It wasn't very thick but it was just funny to see this crow, pumping away in flight with this HUGE twig in his beak. Not sure what he was going to use THAT one for


Fishing? 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey John, hope you don't mind my posting on your thread about our crows but it just seems to fit.  

I've mentioned our family of crows several times. This morning we fed them as usual, and they kept hanging around the bird bath most of the day. I decided to throw out some bread this afternoon and watched one pick up several pieces, take them to the bird bath to soak them and then he took the soaked bread to our garden area and buried it! I've seen them bury stuff before like pecans but not soaked bread. Sometimes they are silly little guys. 

Maggie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Now that is a really weird thing to do! Yet they usually have a reason, I guess.

Hate to think what it'll be like when they come back for it 

(Or maybe it would keep OK - like in olde times when people had a kind of larder thing which was pretty much a hole in the gound)

John


----------

